

Tech Hiring Binge? - kp212
http://www.nytimes.com/external/gigaom/2010/04/16/16gigaom-will-startups-get-squeezed-by-a-tech-hiring-binge-72121.html

======
luminary
Posted earlier with good discussions:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1272458>

------
vital101
Is this localized in the Silicon Valley area, or is it more widespread? I live
in Michigan and haven't seen much of a difference lately.

~~~
lallysingh
My employer's been hiring tech aggressively for a while, and it's been getting
harder and harder. We're NYC based.

------
samratjp
The job market is like the ocean itself and there are obviously different wave
conditions. In a good one, the waves will lift all sorts of vessels, but how
you want to surf it is entirely upto you. I daresay with the advent of the YC
era, I wouldn't be surprised if more grads interviewed at startups first.

------
thejake
The market for experienced Java & .NET engineers in the Milwaukee area hasn't
been this hot in many years. Finding top talent is proving to be a challenge
and is affecting growth.

------
sabat
Two things:

1- as someone who is more or less in the job/contract market in SV, I can
confirm that the past two months have seen a dramatic rise in hiring. The past
two weeks have especially intense compared to the past months.

2- startups may be somewhat squeezed, but an improved job market is really
better for everyone. The right people will still prefer to work at startups
over large corporations. Desperation over money is never a good driver for the
job market.

